# Probleme mit dem Ablauf der Anwendung



## freezer (30 März 2010)

hi

habe folgendes problem
ein fb ruft einen anderen fb auf. die startbedinung wird mittels eines Merkers reallisiert. so jetzt mein problem wenn ich den Merker vom Programm her setze dann setzt dieser im anderen fb ebenfalls einen Merker das funktioniert ohne probleme aber das rücksetzen im programm funktioniert nicht mehr obwohl die bedingungen erfüllt sind.
wenn ich dann den besagten merker über variable beobachten und steuern setze läuft das programm ohne probleme.(Startbedingung wird klammere ich dann im programm aus)

kann es die aufrufhirachie sein die mir da ins handwerk pfuscht

danke im vorraus

lg freezer


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2010)

Hallo,
trotz deiner Word-Datei kann ich nicht zuordnen, was du wissen willst.
Also nochmal : was ist das Problem ... und vor Allem, was hast du in den FB's programmiert ? Arbeiten die FB's mit absoluten Adressen (intern) ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (30 März 2010)

ich tippe mal:

eines deiner O oder ON vor der flanke wird 1 bevor #start FALSE wird ... das heißt die flankenauswertung bekommt keine flanke zum auswerten...


was ich allgemein zu den gezeigten ausschnitten noch sagen möchte: :sb5:


----------



## freezer (30 März 2010)

das programm in den fb´s arbeitet ohne probleme.

nur wenn ich diesen m15.0 über den m5.0 setze. sollte m15.0, wenn die positionierung abgeschlossen ist, zurückgesetzt werden.

funktioniert aber leider nur wenn ich den m5.0 über variable beobachten und steuern setze, und nicht wenn ich den m5.0 im programm setze.

lg sascha


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2010)

freezer schrieb:


> das programm in den fb´s arbeitet ohne probleme.


Hallo Sascha,
was hattest du noch im Beitrag #1 geschrieben ...?
Erstmal grundsätzlich : man verwendet in einem FB keine Absolute Adressierung - dafür gibt es die Schnittstelle ...


----------



## vierlagig (30 März 2010)

die flankenauswertung ist das problem ... 

@larry: das soll der :sb5: ausdrücken...


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2010)

[Spam]Oops ... den hatte ich übersehen ...[/Spam]


----------



## freezer (30 März 2010)

@Larry Laffer: gut außer dieses eine rücksetzen von dem Merker.

das ist mein Maturaprojekt d.H. das einzige was ich vorher programmiert habe waren kleine nichts aussagende  programme
mach das halt nicht beruflich und arbeit gerne mit merkern


----------



## vierlagig (30 März 2010)

freezer schrieb:


> @Larry Laffer: gut außer dieses eine rücksetzen von dem Merker.
> 
> das ist mein Maturaprojekt d.H. das einzige was ich vorher programmiert habe waren kleine nichts aussagende  programme
> mach das halt nicht beruflich und arbeit gerne mit merkern



mische einfach nicht!
vorallem, weil du im FB ja auch statische variablen hast, brauchst du es ja noch viel weniger
und für die übergabe in andere bausteine immer schön die bausteinschnittstelle benutzen

und da ist mir egal, ob du das professional oder hobbymäßig betreibst, es geht einfach darum, dass diese diskussion bei zukünftigen fragen einfach nicht mehr geführt werden muß.

auch ein hobbyprogrammierer darf sauber arbeiten!


----------



## freezer (30 März 2010)

warum funktioniert die flanken ausweteung aber dann wenn ich den merker in variable beabachten und steuern setze.

werds mir merken mit den stat variablen


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2010)

Gegenfrage:
Hast du den FB noch einmal (in anderer Instanz) im Programm am Start ?


----------



## Gerhard K (30 März 2010)

abgesehen von allem anderen.ich hoffe es ist kein Sicherheitsproblem, das
du vorrangig den M15.0 setzt.


----------



## thomas_1975 (31 März 2010)

Hallo,
hast du dir im Onlinestatus mal das VKE angesehen, so kannst du kontrollieren 
was an deiner Flankenauswertung nicht stimmt.
Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht genau wann du mit Variable steuern in dein Programm eingreifst, es wird so sein, daß du damit deine Flankenauswertung übergehst, und es somit funktioniert.
Ich bin allerdings auch der Meinung, daß du ein dominantes Rücksetzen bevorzugen solltest.

gruß Thomas


----------



## freezer (31 März 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Hast du den FB noch einmal (in anderer Instanz) im Programm am Start ?


 
nein hab ich nicht 



thomas_1975 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht genau wann du mit Variable steuern in dein Programm eingreifst, es wird so sein, daß du damit deine Flankenauswertung übergehst, und es somit funktioniert.Ich bin allerdings auch der Meinung, daß du ein dominantes Rücksetzen bevorzugen solltest.


 
laut triggereinstellung steuer ich am anfang des programms. 
habe normalerweise auch rücksetzen zum schluss wollt nur schauen ob das so geht.
laut vke wird wenn ich über beobachten und steuern gehe der merker garnicht gesetzt was ja durchaus sein kann weil das vke ja nur am ende des programms aktualisiert wird. beim normalen programmablauf sehe ich das der merker gesetzt wird und das vke 1 ist.

werd die zeile jetzt neu programmieren hoffe es funktioniert dann


----------



## bike (31 März 2010)

freezer schrieb:


> laut vke wird wenn ich über beobachten und steuern gehe der merker garnicht gesetzt was ja durchaus sein kann weil das vke ja nur am ende des programms aktualisiert wird.



Also bei mir wird das VKE immer aktualisiert.


bike


P.S: Ein Service deiner Tastatur kann vieles leichter lesbar machen.


----------



## Paule (31 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird das VKE immer aktualisiert.


Hallo Bike, 
das wollte ich auch gleich schreiben.

Das VKE wird zur Laufzeit aktualisiert.

Aber ich glaube Freezer meint bei der Ansicht Variablen beobachten und steuern, und das könnte stimmen.


freezer schrieb:


> laut vke wird wenn ich über beobachten und steuern gehe der merker garnicht gesetzt was ja durchaus sein kann weil das vke ja nur am ende des programms aktualisiert wird.


----------



## bike (31 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Bike,
> das wollte ich auch gleich schreiben.
> 
> Das VKE wird zur Laufzeit aktualisiert.
> ...



Das stimmt auch nicht, denn da meine Bausteine zu groß für den Editor sind, debugge ich in VAT, da diese obendrein schneller sind als die Editoren.   
Das einzige was von dem Programmablauf abhängig ist sind PAE und PAA.


bike


----------



## freezer (31 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Das einzige was von dem Programmablauf abhängig ist sind PAE und PAA.
> 
> 
> bike


 
laut triggereistellung wird beim beobachten und steuern trotzdem nur am anfang des programms aktualisiert.
und wenn man es sich das vke mit der brille anschaut wird es trotzdem nicht laufzeit aktualisiert sondern nur dann wenn es vom pg abgetastet wird oder lieg ich da komplett daneben.


habe die paar zeilen zum hundertsten mal neu geschrieben und siehe da es funktioniert jetzt endlich . beim rücksetzen war eine variable zuviel.

danke für die rasche hilfe


----------

